# Tevez è della Juventus



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Tutti i giornalisti che si occupano di calciomercato concordano:

*Tevez è un giocatore della Juventus.*

La cifra pagata dalla Juventus si aggira intorno ai 9 milioni di euro più dei bonus.


----------



## smallball (25 Giugno 2013)

ora sono imbattibili,almeno in Italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

complimenti


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Carlo Laudisa:

*Firma imminente. intesa per 12 milioni bonus compresi*


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Buffon
Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini
Lichcoso-Pirlo-Vidal-Pogba(Marchisio)-Asamoha
LLorente--Tevez


Beati loro, scudetto già vinto. In Cl ora hanno un top Player, tra l'altro un giocatore che corre e si sacrifica con Conte potrebbe fare ancora meglio. Possono giocarsela con tutti secondo me.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Il campionato 2013/2014 non avrà alcun senso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

Sono diventati irraggiungibili almeno per i prossimi 3 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Giugno 2013)

Sky, accordo raggiunto per 9 milioni più bonus.


----------



## Solo (25 Giugno 2013)

Campionato già finito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky, accordo raggiunto per 9 milioni più bonus.



No dai, stai scherzando. Davvero 9 milioni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sky, accordo raggiunto per 9 milioni più bonus.



Neanche tanto.
Galliani


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Se ciao, questi vincono dopo 10 giornate con 30 punti di stacco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, stai scherzando. Davvero 9 milioni?



È vero è vero, lo ha riportato SKY.


----------



## Butcher (25 Giugno 2013)

Solo 9 milioni, solo 9 milioni...non ci posso credere...


----------



## Albijol (25 Giugno 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ora sono imbattibili,almeno in Italia



Io comincio anche a tremare in ottica CHampions, e sono uno che li gufa con successo dal 1997.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

veramente pochi 9 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Cioè ma ci rendiamo conto 9 milioni + bonus


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

9 milioni più bonus per uno che,in Serie A,sarebbe un semi Dio.
Vabbè,cerchiamo di mandare giù subito il rospo,perchè stiamo per gustarci un nuovo ciclo pluriennale di vittorie...per gli altri.
Ah,applausi come al solito al Miglior Dirigente Della Via Lattea.


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Altra figura di melma di Fester.Cmq ennesima stagione andata,il campionato sarà loro.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Beh, la Serie A 2013/2014 è già finita ancora prima di iniziare.

In Champions possono dire la loro. Ma non finisce certo con Tevez. Prenderanno anche Jovetic e qualcun altro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Puntiamo alla Coppa Italia per i prossimi 3-4 anni.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (25 Giugno 2013)

Complimenti a loro...

p.s. 

noi abbiamo ancora robinho


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

buttiamoci su un centrocampista forte così possiamo ancora sperare...


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Grandissimo acquisto, il migliore della gestione Marotta o almeno quella con più risonanza. Chapeau.








Comunque aspetto fino al 30 giugno, Tevez non tradisce


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso devono solo sbolognarci Matri e il loro mercato sarà da magna cum laude .......


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la Serie A 2013/2014 è già finita ancora prima di iniziare.
> 
> In Champions possono dire la loro. Ma non finisce certo con Tevez. Prenderanno anche Jovetic e qualcun altro.



...dai adesso non esageriamo  con Tevez e Llorente (che appesantiscono il monte stipendi) non faranno altri grandi colpi.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Comunque, se i bookmarkes avevano iniziato a pagare le scommesse già la scorsa settimana qualcosa voleva pur dire no? Vi pare che regalino i soldi alla gente?


----------



## Aphex (25 Giugno 2013)

9 Milioni ?
9 ?

Galliani


----------



## pennyhill (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez o meno, non è certamente in attacco che va colmato il gap con la giuve.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Da notare che questi quando hanno vinto il primo scudetto sono andati ad investire ora hanno vinto il secondo e vanno ad investire senza cedere Vidal.

Noi tutto il contrario, a noi vincere fa male.

Penso che non è finita 9 mil per Tevez sono una miseria, compreranno altri. Questi l'anno prossimo in Cl faranno molto bene.


----------



## ROQ (25 Giugno 2013)

sempre più forti. noi siamo a posto cosi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez con quel centrocampo fa 30 gol


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Solo una cosa gli mancava per essere completamente invincibili in Italia ed ambire ai piani alti di Champions: un attaccante di massimo livellra ce l'hanno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

era meglio se prendevano Higuain o Jovetic


----------



## rossovero (25 Giugno 2013)

I campionati dei prossimi anni era già finiti anche prima di Tevez.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Giugno 2013)

Gran colpo, gli mancava un attaccante forte e l'hanno comprato. Complimenti a loro e speriamo possa rompersi tibia e perone al primo allenamento


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> era meglio se prendevano Higuain o Jovetic



Jovetic lo prendono vedrai


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è stato uno dei migliori della scorsa Premier League ed il migliore del City l'anno scorso. A 9-10 milioni è un furto con scasso. Fortunati che quell fallito di Wenger si è inserito per prendere quel mezzo giocatore di Higuain.

Tevez è un TOP PLAYER a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Gran colpo, gli mancava un attaccante forte e l'hanno comprato. Complimenti a loro e speriamo possa rompersi tibia e perone al primo allenamento



quotazzo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Giugno 2013)

Non resta che sperare che sfasci lo spogliatoio e che va tutto alla malora...9 milioni dio mio...è magari tra 3 giorni vendiamo quel cesso a pedali di Robihno.speriamo che Honda che dovrebbe essere l alternativa sia un gran giocatore come sembra su you tube...che delusione ai gobbi...


----------



## Petrecte (25 Giugno 2013)

Noi faremo mercato il 2di Settembre....un paio di giocatori a caso e saremo competitivissimi.....


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma hanno preso Tevez o Maradona? No fatemi capire..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;217290 ha scritto:


> Jovetic lo prendono vedrai



se lo prendono diventano veramente forti in Europa Llorente-Tevez-Jovetic è tanta roba


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Giugno 2013)

Altro che vendere, qui l'unico modo per fare mercato è diventata l'elezione di turno, vergogna.
Ora l'unica cosa che puo' farmi contento è che non si superino i 3000 abbonati, visto che sono sicuro che faremo solo qualche acquisto giusto per (o di livello serie B).


----------



## robs91 (25 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Ma hanno preso Tevez o Maradona? No fatemi capire..


be da giovinco a tevez c'è una bella differenza.Ovvio ci sia delusione visto che probabilmente faranno corsa solitaria anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*Stipendio di 5,5 milioni di euro all'anno*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

teoricamente il campionato 2013/2014 sarebe già finito stasera, ma il calcio è imprevedibile e bello anche per questo. Non siamo il Poggibonsi, e pur essendo inferiori a loro non partiamo battuti. O dimenticate lo scudetto rubato da loro con Pepe, Giaccherini e Matri titolari mentre noi avevamo Ibrahimovic e T.Silva?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Eh dai, almeno 1 squadra di calcio su 20 in Italia c'è, il resto fa ridere e basta. Silvio vendi.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

pezzenti !!questa e' la toppa che devono mettere sulle nuove divise!


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Giugno 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Altro che vendere, qui l'unico modo per fare mercato è diventata l'elezione di turno, vergogna.
> Ora l'unica cosa che puo' farmi contento è che non si superino i 3000 abbonati, visto che sono sicuro che faremo solo qualche acquisto giusto per (o di livello serie B).



E infatti i miei soldini me li spenderò in altro modo


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma chissenefrega...A me sto tevez non mi è mai piaciuto....Fottepippa di quello che fanno gli altri,l'importante è che non si venda ElShaa.


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> teoricamente il campionato 2013/2014 sarebe già finito stasera, ma il calcio è imprevedibile e bello anche per questo. Non siamo il Poggibonsi, e pur essendo inferiori a loro non partiamo battuti. O dimenticate lo scudetto rubato da loro con Pepe, Giaccherini e Matri titolari mentre noi avevamo Ibrahimovic e T.Silva?



Si diceva lo stesso anche quest'anno, a parti invertite. Ma non è proprio aria! Loro vincono anche con le mezze cartucce (la loro storia lo dimostra). Noi, no. Abbiamo sempre vinto con i grandi giocatori.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Giugno 2013)

Nn m'è mai piaciuto Tevez, ma che sia giuventino mi da fastidio


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Stipendio di 5,5 milioni di euro all'anno*



Quel cesso di Robinho prende 4....


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

dopo questa posso anche chiudere

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma chissenefrega...A me sto tevez non mi è mai piaciuto....Fottepippa di quello che fanno gli altri,l'importante è che non si venda ElShaa.


ahh si certo ,el sha non vale nemmeno uno scarpino di tevez dai siamo onesti


----------



## jaws (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma Tevez lo saprà che a quanto pare è appena diventato il giocatore più decisivo del mondo?


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

ma qualcuno quest'anno fara' l'abbonamento????


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso non è buono più Tevez? Dai lasciamo perdere sti ragionamenti da ragazzini di terza elementare

"Se uno viene al Milan è forte, se va in un'altra squadra è scarso".


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso non è buono più Tevez? Dai lasciamo perdere sti ragionamenti da ragazzini di terza elementare
> 
> "Se uno viene al Milan è forte, se va in un'altra squadra è scarso".


che scherzi e' meglio tenersi quel morto fighetta di el sha,tevez e' una pippa-.-'


----------



## arcanum (25 Giugno 2013)

Inutile dire...la Juve ha fatto un colpaccio a un costo basso che credo potevamo permetterci anche noi, evidentemente il Gallo non è certo di dar via Robinho nell'immediato e vuol trattenere il Faraone prendendo nel frattempo Honda gratis.
La stangata di ieri al Berlusca credo abbia influito in tutta sta situazione e bellosguardo Marotta si è fiondato a Manchester


----------



## sion (25 Giugno 2013)

state tranquilli,tevez non tradisce,parola di galliani.


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2013)

Dire che la Juventus con questo colpo, oltre a quello di Llorente e qualche altro che sicuramente faranno ha già messo una pietra sopra al prossimo scudetto è pazzia!? Non credo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez + Llorente = 9 Mln

Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Cedi robinho a 6 questo inverno ( offerta del santos c'era ) 6 piu 4 millioni Lordi risparmiati = 10 millioni . E 8 millioni a stragione in meno nel monte ingaggi. 
Okey tevez : 9 piu 3 di bonus = 12 millioni ( 10 millioni pagati con il risparmio di robinho , Quindi solo 2 millioni per altro legati al raggiungimento di risuktati sportivi) Ingaggio Lordo che ti pesa 1,5 millioni in piu netti a stagione , 3 lordi che se non mi sbaglio e' l'ingaggio di traore'. Galliani a livello di mercato e' UNO dei peggiori dirigenti al mondo . Saper condurre le trattative e si una parte Importante ma ancor piu importante e' conoscere I calciatori e fare le mosse giuste al momento gusto .


----------



## jaws (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso non è buono più Tevez? Dai lasciamo perdere sti ragionamenti da ragazzini di terza elementare
> 
> "Se uno viene al Milan è forte, se va in un'altra squadra è scarso".



Io veramente sto leggendo l'opposto


----------



## peppe75 (25 Giugno 2013)

sentite...ma siete proprio sicuri che tevez è un campione??? e poi a 5 milioni di euro di ingaggio...e che peso! vedrete che anche in questa sessione di mercato i colpi li faremo noi...e neanche ci vorrà tempo visto i preliminari imminenti!!!
fiducia...fiducia....è poi secondo voi il milan come farebbe a rimanere competitivo a livello internaz e appetito dai vari sponsor se non fa una degna campagna acquisti??
galliani punta soprattutto in quest'ultimo caso!


----------



## Jino (25 Giugno 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> sentite...ma siete proprio sicuri che tevez è un campione??? e poi a 5 milioni di euro di ingaggio...e che peso! vedrete che anche in questa sessione di mercato i colpi li faremo noi...e neanche ci vorrà tempo visto i preliminari imminenti!!!
> fiducia...fiducia....è poi secondo voi il milan come farebbe a rimanere competitivo a livello internaz e appetito dai vari sponsor se non fa una degna campagna acquisti??
> galliani punta soprattutto in quest'ultimo caso!



Dai, non si può mettere in discussione Tevez. 

L'immagine dell'abisso tra Milan e Juve sta nei due giocatori più costosi... Robinho e Tevez. 

Uno l'immagine della nostalgia, dell'esser molli. L'altro un grintoso, uno pieno di fame. Questi due rappresentano la prossima stagione delle due squadre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> sentite...ma siete proprio sicuri che tevez è un campione??? e poi a 5 milioni di euro di ingaggio...e che peso! *vedrete che anche in questa sessione di mercato i colpi li faremo noi*...e neanche ci vorrà tempo visto i preliminari imminenti!!!
> fiducia...fiducia....è poi secondo voi il milan come farebbe a rimanere competitivo a livello internaz e appetito dai vari sponsor se non fa una degna campagna acquisti??
> galliani punta soprattutto in quest'ultimo caso!


Si, ci colpiremo le palle.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Adesso tutti a dire che Tevez non sarebbe stato decisivo


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Giugno 2013)

Ci siamo fatti sfuggire un altro grande giocatore. Cioè 9 milioni dai...


----------



## Morghot (25 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (25 Giugno 2013)

cioè veramente non esiste, perdere un giocatore del genere così, senza un motivo valido....altro che fino al 30 giugno il giocatore ha dato la parola a noi e varie...galliani sto giro hai fatto una gran figura diadesso vediamo chi arriva, e soprattutto chi verrà venduto

niente parole censurate


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> sentite...ma siete proprio sicuri che tevez è un campione??? e poi a 5 milioni di euro di ingaggio...e che peso! vedrete che anche in questa sessione di mercato i colpi li faremo noi...e neanche ci vorrà tempo visto i preliminari imminenti!!!
> fiducia...fiducia....è poi secondo voi il milan come farebbe a rimanere competitivo a livello internaz e appetito dai vari sponsor se non fa una degna campagna acquisti??
> galliani punta soprattutto in quest'ultimo caso!



si ciao, come l'estate scorsa: de jong, acerbi, pazzini, niang, bojan....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

*Gandini su Twitter: "rilassatevi, 25 anni di successi... Il mercato è aperto fino al primo settembre..."*


----------



## dyablo65 (25 Giugno 2013)

noi puntiamo sopratutto sulla definitiva esplosione di Traore'....


----------



## Ale (25 Giugno 2013)

sono disgustato


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gandini su Twitter: "rilassatevi, 25 anni di successi... Il mercato è aperto fino al primo settembre..."*



Sicuro?Non vedo nulla...


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Giugno 2013)

Vuoi vedere che Robinho rimarrà ancora fino a dicembre e non prenderemo neanche un suo sostituto? Massi, tanto abbiamo balotelli che ci fa vincere campionato e champions


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Giugno 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sicuro?Non vedo nulla...



clicca su "tutto" sulla sua pagina twitter...* ora a domanda: "quindi secondo lei è una bella figura questa?" ha aggiunto: "è una non figura, se non parte nessuno siamo a posto cosí. Il mondo sta cambiando..."*


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Se siamo dei morti di fame, senza manco 1 euro in saccoccia, inutile intossicarsi il fegato. La Juve ha messo una pietra tombale sui prossimi 2-3 campionati, quindi non c'è nulla su cui discutere per la prossima stagione.


----------



## S T B (25 Giugno 2013)

ma tanto noi abbiamo Robinho che è incedibile, più che altro perchè nessuno ce lo compra 
potremo al massimo competere per il secondo posto, la juve è inarrivabile. 
Io non capisco come mai Galliani alterna grandi colpi a grandi fregature (vedi Ibra quando andò all'inter e ora tevez). Non potevamo anticipare i 9 milioni più bonus e poi ripianare il bilancio con la cessione magari del Boa? Mah, mistero...


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Giugno 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> che scherzi e' meglio tenersi quel morto fighetta di el sha,tevez e' una pippa-.-'




Senti abbassa la cresta che hai fatto 2 post pieni di arroganza...Va a dare il c. a tevez se ti piace tanto!
Io preferisco avere un giovane di GRANDISSIMO talento come ElShaa in squadra piuttosto che avere un giocatore come Tevez...
Tu pensala come ti pare.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Giugno 2013)

Suma su Sportitalia sta palesemente rosicando.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Giugno 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> ma tanto noi abbiamo Robinho che è incedibile, più che altro perchè nessuno ce lo compra
> potremo al massimo competere per il secondo posto, la juve è inarrivabile.


Il santos è interessato a Robinho, ma il problema è il giocatore stesso che non vuole ridursi l'ingaggio, quindi rischierebbe di rimanere anche l'anno prossimo. La Juve l'anno prossimo potrebbe competere anche con le big europee visto l'attacco che si ritrova (scontato dire che per il campionato se prima era strafavorita, adesso è proprio sicuro che vinca il prossimo scudetto).


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

*Domani Tevez a Torino per le visite mediche
*
Laudisa


----------



## Brain84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Domani Tevez a Torino per le visite mediche
> *
> Laudisa



Galliani entrerà con gli elicotteri e porterà Carlitos a Milanello?


----------



## S T B (25 Giugno 2013)

Suma sta rosicando? Io più di lui...


----------



## Djici (25 Giugno 2013)

almeno 100 € sulla vittoria della juve in campionato.
magari riesco anche a vincere 2 o 3 €


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se siamo dei morti di fame, senza manco 1 euro in saccoccia, inutile intossicarsi il fegato. La Juve ha messo una pietra tombale sui prossimi 2-3 campionati, quindi non c'è nulla su cui discutere per la prossima stagione.



Non e' solo un problema di soldi ma di capacita' Se mi leggi sopra questa era una operazione a costo praticamente 0


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Giugno 2013)

Io mi chiedo come facciate a rosicare...Tralasciando il fatto che ha me non piace come giocatore,ok è forte,non ho mai detto il contrario,ma a noi ci servono dei centrocampisti e dei difensori buoni...L'attacco è l'ultima cosa da guardare...Come si fa a rosicare per Tevez??Per me è inconcepibile sta cosa!

Io rosico se il Milan si tiene Boateng,Traorè,Robinho etc e non li rimpiazza con gente brava,io rosico per questo non di certo per Tevez.


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tevez + Llorente = 9 Mln
> 
> Complimenti a loro.



20 milioni lordi all'anno di emolumenti però...certamente non pochi, oramai sono gli ingaggi a fare la differenza...


----------



## Brontolo (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, la Serie A 2013/2014 è già finita ancora prima di iniziare.
> 
> In Champions possono dire la loro. Ma non finisce certo con Tevez. Prenderanno anche Jovetic e *qualcun altro*.



de sci


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non e' solo un problema di soldi ma di capacita' Se mi leggi sopra questa era una operazione a costo praticamente 0



Non sono riusciti a vendere nessuno, come lo prendevano senza manco 1 euro. Poi hanno straparlato e fatto un figurone di melma.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (25 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E infatti i miei soldini me li spenderò in altro modo



E fai bene


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come facciate a rosicare...Tralasciando il fatto che ha me non piace come giocatore,ok è forte,non ho mai detto il contrario,ma a noi ci servono dei centrocampisti e dei difensori buoni...L'attacco è l'ultima cosa da guardare...Come si fa a rosicare per Tevez??Per me è inconcepibile sta cosa!
> 
> Io rosico se il Milan si tiene Boateng,Traorè,Robinho etc e non li rimpiazza con gente brava,io rosico per questo non di certo per Tevez.


Si hai ragione ma Devi vedere il compresso Chiaro che se mi dicono guarda che in attacco abbiamo balo el sha niang e Pazzini Quindi a questi aggiungiamo uno zaza' che ci costa poco e che cmq non deve fare il titolare ( tralasciando il fatto che ancora il modulo con Il quake giocheremo non si sa e se fosse 4 3 3 manca un esterno d'attacco ) perché vogliamo comprare 2 campioni in difesa e a centrocampo chissenefrega di tevez ma il punto e' che questi sono capaci di chiudere il mercato con poli ed astori .


----------



## Beefheart (25 Giugno 2013)

pare che i 9 milioni in realtà siano 12 e siccome si è sempre parlato di una cifra compresa tra i 10 ed 15 direi che non ci sono sorprese.

quanto al Milan, come ho già scritto, credo che non ci sia mai stata la vera intenzione di prenderlo, se non nella malaugurata ipotesi della cessione di Elsharawi; certo, c'è stata l'immancabile inopportuna banfata del geometra (Carlitos non mi tradisce, cit.), ma a questo dorvemmo esserci abituati.
ciò che mi inquieta è che ognuno, forse, ha il geometra che si merita.

personalmente preferisco tenere ElSha e rinunciare a Tevez, non perchè il nostro sia più forte, ma perchè è più "nostro" ed in prospettiva ha ben più dei due anni di buona resa che rimangono all'apache. spero.

il Milan è in pareggio di bilancio ed all'orizzonte non si prospettano grandi attivi, se non vendendo giocatori, i quali però per essere appetibili e vendibili devono essere forti, nel qual caso ci dispiacerebbe e saremmo contrari alla cessione. 
dunque mi sembra ragionevole tendere alla conferma dei nostri talenti e provare a vincere il vincibile con loro.
con un buon allenatore potremmo anche afangarla dignitosamente.

quanto alla juve, stando nei parametri uefa, con un'occhio alla crisi e l'altro all'austerity, direi che in fin dei conti dispongono di uno stadio di proprietà che vorrà pur dire qualcosa in termini economici e quindi è naturale che ne beneficino.

sono tempi duri ed ElSharawi, Balotelli, Montolivo sono già grasso che cola e mi potrebbe andare anche bene se almeno il geometra ci evitasse figure di mm****a...


----------



## Principe (25 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non sono riusciti a vendere nessuno, come lo prendevano senza manco 1 euro. Poi hanno straparlato e fatto un figurone di melma.



A gennaio lo potevano vendere a 6 milioni ho già spiegato tevez costava praticamente 0 cmq non è' tevez e' la totale assenza di progettualità di idee di tutto .


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (25 Giugno 2013)

Con Tevez aumentano il loro dominio in Italia e aumentano le probabilità di vincere la Coppa Campioni..
Noi finiremo 6-7...
[MENTION=359]rossonero_nel_cuore[/MENTION] , ma è possibile che debba entrare nel forum e leggere schifezze simili? Quante volte lo dobbiamo dire che insulti a persone e/o l'uso delle parole censurate è contro il regolamento.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Con Tevez aumentano il loro dominio in Italia e aumentano le probabilità di vincere la Coppa Campioni..
> Noi finiremo 6-7...



boni
se prendono pure Higuain fanno un colpaccio incredibile


----------



## MisterBet (25 Giugno 2013)

Tevez è forte ed in Italia non c'è partita (per me anche senza Tevez ma tant'è) ma ora non esageriamo...anche con l'argentino in Europa sono anni luce dietro a Bayern, Real, Barca, Chelsea e United...


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

L'unica cosa positiva di questa storia è che praticamente stiamo ricevendo backlink di valore da tutto il web ....


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Giugno 2013)

Si sono diventati più forti del Barcellona adesso...ahaha ma dai..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Giugno 2013)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> .



Vacci piano.


----------



## folletto (25 Giugno 2013)

C'è chi fa i fatti e chi fa i teatrini...........

anzi, manco i teatrini faranno più dopo l'ultima botta presa dal nano. Il nostro mercato è finito prima ancora di iniziare.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Suma che percula i gobbi   

Poi a maggio sparirà ovviamente


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Suma che percula i gobbi
> 
> Poi a maggio sparirà ovviamente



Che dice?


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Ah, tanto per gradire (come sempre, del resto)

157 pagine e 40.000 visite di nulla cosmico ---) http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-157.html


----------



## DannySa (25 Giugno 2013)

La cosa che più mi disgusta è che noi probabilmente regaleremo El Shaarawy per riprenderci quel finito di Kaka e dargli magari i canonici 5 mln per quel finito che è, non faremo nemmeno mercato perché solitamente prima arrivi e prima fissi i tuoi obiettivi e più probabilità hai di portare a casa giocatori dal valore non eccezionalmente alto, Tevez 9 mln, Mertens sulla decina, siamo gli unici che per comprare anche un mezzo giocatore dobbiamo vendere, facciamo figure ridicole quando andiamo a trattare come i barboni e ogni anno vendiamo al migliore offerente.
La cosa vergognosa sarebbe andare a comprare due cessi mediocri come Astori e Matri e pagarli sui 20 mln anche perché singolarmente per meno di 10 non li prendi, finanziare la Juventus e sbattersene completamente del centrocampo, ancor più ridicolo sarebbe veder finire Nainggolan alla Rometta sui 12-13 mln e noi stiamo a guardare.
Complimenti a tutti, Galliani genio e Berlusconi miliardario povero amante delle belle figure.


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che dice?



_Sono 2 anni che ci parlano di questo top player che non è mai arrivato..il Milan ha fatto 45 punti nel girone di ritorno ecc.._

Parla come Galliani, stesse frasi e medesimo atteggiamento da saccente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Sono 2 anni che ci parlano di questo top player che non è mai arrivato..il Milan ha fatto 45 punti nel girone di ritorno ecc.._
> 
> Parla come Galliani, stesse frasi e medesimo atteggiamento da saccente.



Gli hanno detto che hanno preso Tevez?


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Gli hanno detto che hanno preso Tevez?



Ovvio, non siamo stati bruciati sul tempo, a noi non serviva


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ovvio, non siamo stati bruciati sul tempo, a noi non serviva



Perfetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, tanto per gradire (come sempre, del resto)
> 
> 157 pagine e 40.000 visite di nulla cosmico ---) http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-157.html


Recorddd dopo quello di Fabregas di qualche anno fa, Tevez l'anno scorso e kaka


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Galliani domani mattina dovrebbe presentare sul tavolo le sue dimissioni.

Vergognaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

- - - Aggiornato - - -

abbiamo NOI rinforzato la Juventus 2 volte: con Pirlo .... e ci può stare perché con noi aveva chiuso
con Tevez... non preso in cambio di Pato e non preso per andare in giro a fare cene e cenette invece di tirar fuori 9mln per un fuoriclasse.







Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhh ma Tevez non tradisceeeeeeehhhh!!!!

Vergognaaaaaaaaaaa


dimissioni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## folletto (25 Giugno 2013)

Galliani c'entra fino a un certo punto. Una volta il Lodo, stavolta la condanna e lui avrà zero euro per il mercato. Non credo sia una coincidenza che dopo la condanna del nano i gobbi sono andati a prendersi Tevez


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Giugno 2013)

secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà? gli daranno la 10? la 32 ce l'ha matri


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> secondo voi che numero di maglia prenderà? gli daranno la 10? la 32 ce l'ha matri



Prende la 32. Siccome andrà via Amelia da noi Abbiati avrà la 1 e indovina a chi andrà la 32 del Milan?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Galliani c'entra fino a un certo punto. Una volta il Lodo, stavolta la condanna e lui avrà zero euro per il mercato. Non credo sia una coincidenza che dopo la condanna del nano i gobbi sono andati a prendersi Tevez



come c'entra fino ad un certo punto?
hai zero euro? bene VENDI!!!! 
Galliani non sa nemmeno vendere. sa vendere solo i pezzi grossi. ma chiedigli di venderti i rami secchi e non ne riesce a piazzare uno! Per vendere Kaladze al Genoa abbiamo dovuto PAGARE NOI LORO!
rendiamoci conto...


----------



## folletto (25 Giugno 2013)

Infatti ho detto che c'entra fino a un certo punto. 
Il primo che deve andarsene e l'altro. Comunque la cosa certa è che non se ne può più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, tanto per gradire (come sempre, del resto)
> 
> 157 pagine e 40.000 visite di nulla cosmico ---) http://www.milanworld.net/tevez-al-milan-e-finalmente-lanno-buono-vt7552-157.html



sulle pagine ha vinto il Topic di Fabregas sul vecchio MW, ma sulle visite non c'è gara


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Giugno 2013)

Vabbè dai ci consoleremo con il bomber Matri


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sulle pagine ha vinto il Topic di Fabregas sul vecchio MW, ma sulle visite non c'è gara



Eh, qui siamo solo al 25 Giugno! Se fossimo arrivati al 1 Settembre...!


----------



## Frikez (25 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come c'entra fino ad un certo punto?
> hai zero euro? bene VENDI!!!!
> Galliani non sa nemmeno vendere. sa vendere solo i pezzi grossi. ma chiedigli di venderti i rami secchi e non ne riesce a piazzare uno! Per vendere Kaladze al Genoa abbiamo dovuto PAGARE NOI LORO!
> rendiamoci conto...



Siamo una grande famiglia LOL 

Galliani è il motivo per cui i vari Antonini, Robinho, Nocerino e Traorè resteranno per almeno un altro anno.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

non preoccuatevi, a ottobre rientra il pazzo e poi secondo il suo ranking abbiamo fatto piu' punti di tutti negli ultimi 5 anni.


----------



## Montag84 (25 Giugno 2013)

Io dico solo una cosa: o arriva un grande nome oppure gli abbonamenti non arrivano a diecimila. Hai preso Balotelli? Bene, bravo. Ma sei il Milan, hai fatto il tuo dovere.

Non fai il tuo dovere se la squadra che ha vinto gli ultimi due scudetti prende un top player dopo ogni vittoria (Pogba lo scorso anno e Tevez adesso) e tu intanto vendi o, ancora peggio, resti immobile sul mercato.

L'unico modo per vincere è prendere un difensore centrale, due centrocampisti e un attaccante, tutti DI LIVELLO. Ma alla fine arriveranno Chivu (svincolato dall'inter gratis), Poli (giovane e bravino, ma non un fenomeno per un paio di giovani in prestito), Cristante (mah) e Matri (e diamo pure i soldi alla juve).

Con Tevez hanno già vinto il terzo scudetto di fila, mettiamoci il cuore in pace. Senza contare che questo immobilismo non crea certo quell'entusiasmo nell'ambiente che serve per vincere, cosa che invece la Juve avrà!

Senza parole!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Fra l'altro aspettiamoci Suma che, all'annuncio di Matri inizia a perculare i gobbi e Crudeli che a ogni rete di Matri si inchina e fa "Grazie signor Agnelli, grazie signor Agnelli" (Crudeli lo rispetto, ma l'immagine è troppo tragica per non descriverla), mentre i gobbi stessi ci rifilano altri 20 punti di distacco in Campionato.


----------



## iceman. (25 Giugno 2013)

ah si, occhio a chivu, me ne stavo scordando, questo cesso ce lo ritroviamo a Milanello tra un paio di giorni


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Giugno 2013)

mi ero promesso di criticare l'operato del milan a tevez andato ed ecco: la cosa che piu' mi ha dato fastidio non è stata tanto il passaggio di tevez alla juve,quanto l'ennesima figuraccia che galliani ha fatto fare al milan.Che bisogno c'era di sbilanciarsi così in pubblico? penso che sapesse già in partenza che sarebbe stato difficile vendere robinho e/o boateng per crearsi un tesoretto da destinare all'acquisto di tevez


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2013)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa: o arriva un grande nome oppure gli abbonamenti non arrivano a diecimila. Hai preso Balotelli? Bene, bravo. Ma sei il Milan, hai fatto il tuo dovere.
> 
> Non fai il tuo dovere se la squadra che ha vinto gli ultimi due scudetti prende un top player dopo ogni vittoria (Pogba lo scorso anno e Tevez adesso) e tu intanto vendi o, ancora peggio, resti immobile sul mercato.
> 
> ...



Ora che mi ci fai pensare... Chivu è una roba fattibilissima. Purtroppo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora che mi ci fai pensare... Chivu è una roba fattibilissima. Purtroppo.



a sto punto riprendiamo Oddo


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (25 Giugno 2013)

Mi dite l'ultimo giocatore che dalla Premier League alla Serie A ha fatto un'ottima annata?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Giugno 2013)

Ma devo pure leggere di Suma che fa il ganzo in TV? Robe da matti 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> clicca su "tutto" sulla sua pagina twitter...* ora a domanda: "quindi secondo lei è una bella figura questa?" ha aggiunto: "è una non figura, se non parte nessuno siamo a posto cosí. Il mondo sta cambiando..."*



Hai ragione,ho visto


----------



## The Ripper (25 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Siamo una grande famiglia LOL
> 
> Galliani è il motivo per cui i vari Antonini, Robinho, Nocerino e Traorè resteranno per almeno un altro anno.



si deve D I M E T T E R E ! ! !


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Mi dite l'ultimo giocatore che dalla Premier League alla Serie A ha fatto un'ottima annata?



Riise aveva fatto un ottima stagione alla Roma...anche 5 gol


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Mi dite l'ultimo giocatore che dalla Premier League alla Serie A ha fatto un'ottima annata?



Balotelli. A parte questo, ce ne sono pochi, ma soprattutto perchè dalla Premier ultimamente arrivano solamente gli esuberi, visto che i migliori non ce li possiamo permettere. A ben vedere anche Tevez è una sorta di esubero, ma solo perchè ha un solo anno di contratto.


----------



## vota DC (25 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buffon
> Barzagli-Bonucci-Chiellini
> Lichcoso-Pirlo-Vidal-Pogba(Marchisio)-Asamoha
> LLorente--Tevez
> ...



Llorente non so se giocherà. Nel forum vecchiasignora invocano tutti Pepe. Tevez giocherà una sì e una no perché c'è Giovinco. Lichoso ha giocato tanto perché la difesa aveva parecchi infortuni ma di solito nel centrocampo non mettono roba tipo Giaccherini?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Giugno 2013)

lol regà parlano tutti di noi sul web...Juventini e qualche Interista


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Giugno 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol regà parlano tutti di noi sul web...Juventini e qualche Interista



Mi preoccupra il "come" parlano di noi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupra il "come" parlano di noi



per me possono parlare pure male...guadagnamo visite lo stesso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2013)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Mi dite l'ultimo giocatore che dalla Premier League alla Serie A ha fatto un'ottima annata?



Balotelli


----------



## tamba84 (26 Giugno 2013)

ma noi ce lo siam fatti fregare o era una balla?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Noi per comprare dobbiamo vendere. 

Io voglio delle spiegazioni. Voglio sapere perché gli altri spendono e noi siamo con le mani legate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Giugno 2013)

Benissimo, torno a casa e guarda che belle notizie  anche la Serie A 2013/2014 chiusa con 38 giornate d'anticipo. Il bello è che noi non compreremo un accidente di nessuno, snatureremo El Sharaawy seconda punta, andremo avanti con Saponara trequartista e Poli più Astori. Bene così, il nostro obiettivo è il terzo posto, spero soltanto che il Napoli riesca a costruire una squadra competivia ma sono dei pagliacci, sempre stati dei pagliacci. Adesso la Juve ha tutto, a quanto arriverà l'anno prossimo? 30? 32 sul campo? Ok.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi per comprare dobbiamo vendere.
> 
> Io voglio delle spiegazioni. Voglio sapere perché gli altri spendono e noi siamo con le mani legate.


Perché Berlusconi deve mandare avanti il suo progetto di distruggere anno dopo anno quanto fatto di buono, per il momento son già passati 6 anni di nulla assoluto dall'ultima Champions, piano piano salderemo il conto, la Juve nel frattempo arriverà a quaranta scudetti, 42 sul campo.


----------



## Frikez (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi per comprare dobbiamo vendere.



Mi pare sia una scusa per non fare mercato, arriverà un centrocampista e basta: i 2 trequartisti ci sono, 5 attaccanti più Petagna, in difesa sono in mille per cui piazzeremo giusto Vilà Taiwo ed Emanuelson stop.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché Berlusconi deve mandare avanti il suo progetto di distruggere anno dopo anno quanto fatto di buono, per il momento son già passati 6 anni di nulla assoluto dall'ultima Champions, piano piano salderemo il conto, la Juve nel frattempo arriverà a quaranta scudetti, 42 sul campo.


Non so che diavolo sta facendo. Tirare a campare? Aspetta che arrivi il folle che gli offra un miliardo di euro? 

Vuole rientrare delle spese fatte? Che diavolo sta combinando?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Mi pare sia una scusa per non fare mercato, arriverà un centrocampista e basta: i 2 trequartisti ci sono, 5 attaccanti più Petagna, in difesa sono in mille per cui piazzeremo giusto Vilà Taiwo ed Emanuelson stop.


Ovvio che sia una scusa, siamo praticamente fermi sul mercato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro aspettiamoci Suma che, all'annuncio di Matri inizia a perculare i gobbi e Crudeli che a ogni rete di Matri si inchina e fa "Grazie signor Agnelli, grazie signor Agnelli" (Crudeli lo rispetto, ma l'immagine è troppo tragica per non descriverla), mentre i gobbi stessi ci rifilano altri 20 punti di distacco in Campionato.



Gente come Suma, Crudeli e Pellegatti sono il male del Milan.


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

La cosa davvero triste è che se anche Tevez dovesse rivelarsi il nuovo Salas (avrei giurato che alla Juve potesse fare benissimo, grintoso com'era), i gobbi vinceranno cmq i prossimi 4-5 campionati. Siamo la nuova Ligue 1, e la Juve il suo Lione


----------



## Beefheart (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gente come Suma, Crudeli e Pellegatti sono il male del Milan.



sottoscrivo!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

9 milioni una miseria...


----------



## sion (26 Giugno 2013)

appunto,anchio vorrei sapere perche' chiunque delle altre squadre e' libero di spendere anche solo 5-6 milioni per comprare ed invece noi per un poli qualunque dobbiamo aspettare e aspettare e aspettare.

certo,ci sarebbe anche la spiegazione che l'anno scorso si metteva gente come traore sotto contratto a un milione all'anno.


----------



## Mou (26 Giugno 2013)

Sono molto felice per Marotta (oltre che per la Juve ovviamente). Tutti a ridere e intanto in tre sessioni di mercato ha portato Pogba, Pirlo, Llorente e Tevez spendendo 12 milioni.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Nove milioni non li abbiamo, se non per acquisti in campagna elettorale. Punto


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Giugno 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Nove milioni non li abbiamo, se non per acquisti in campagna elettorale. Punto



Ma neanche in campagna elettorale dai. Balo è venuto grazie alla cessione di Pato.....


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma neanche in campagna elettorale dai. Balo è venuto grazie alla cessione di Pato.....



Appena postato il commento ho pensato che avrei dovuto scriverlo. Ed è infatti la cosa per cui odio Galliani quando dice "Eh a gennaio abbiamo preso un top player" grazie fenomeno, ne hai venduto un altro a 15 il giorno prima


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Ieri c'è stato il record di visite 518, ci saranno stati 450 juventini a sfottere e direi pure giustamente.


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sono molto felice per Marotta (oltre che per la Juve ovviamente). Tutti a ridere e intanto in tre sessioni di mercato ha portato Pogba, Pirlo, Llorente e Tevez spendendo 12 milioni.



E' un discreto dirigente. Diciamo che ha dimostrato di essere bravo con le occasioni, ma carente quando si trattano grosse cifre.


----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2013)

secondo me la giuve gioca bene con i giocatori che ha....

Llorente e Tevez sono due giocatori che vogliono giocare e abituati a un certo trattamento che con conte non avranno...

adesso poi che sono costretti a vendere Quagliarella e Matri tireranno su due soldi, aggiungo che Tevez glielo abbiamo lasciato noi (il motivo resta un mistero ma è così)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me la giuve gioca bene con i giocatori che ha....
> 
> Llorente e Tevez sono due giocatori che vogliono giocare e abituati a un certo trattamento che con conte non avranno...
> 
> adesso poi che sono costretti a vendere Quagliarella e Matri tireranno su due soldi, aggiungo che Tevez glielo abbiamo lasciato noi (il motivo resta un mistero ma è così)


Magari prendiamo Matri per finanziare gli acquisti della Gobba. Oltre il danno sarebbe pure la beffa.


----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari prendiamo Matri per finanziare gli acquisti della Gobba. Oltre il danno sarebbe pure la beffa.



ma non penso che arriverà Matri per quella cifra....

secondo me gli obiettivi sono totalmente cambiati o meglio non ci sono finchè Binho non verrà ceduto

io comunque a sto punto prenderei Quagliarella per due soldi che è molto forte


----------



## juventino (26 Giugno 2013)

Ancora stento a crederci che la Marmotta sia riuscita a smentirmi. Comunque non penso sia finita qui, a mio avviso prima o poi la situazione Jovetic si sbloccherà per varie ragioni. Se arrivasse anche lui, Ogbonna e un bel terzino sinistro (Kolarov?) penso che potrei piangere dalla gioia.


----------



## Tom! (26 Giugno 2013)

Titolari:

-----------Buffon-----------------
Litch-Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini
-----Vidal-Pirlo-Pogba-----------
---_Tevez-Llorente-Jovetic_-------

Alternative:

---------------Storari------------------
-Caceres-Marrone-_Ogbonna_-Peluso--
---Giaccherini-Asamoah-Marchisio---
--------Pepe*-Matri**-Vucinic------------

*Giovinco (solo se quest'anno dimostra di valere e non fa la stessa stagione dell'anno scorso)
**Quaglia/Gabbiadini (per me gabbia è già superiore ad entrambi)

Se a fine agosto arriviamo così sarò contento 
La seconda squadra (mancanza del regista a parte) se la giocherebbe per un buon 3o/4o posto secondo me.

Poi una cosa che mi fa sbavare è il fatto che abbiamo gente come Chiellini, Litchsteiner, Vidal, Tevez, ma anche Llorente e Pogba che è gente che fa della grinta e del carattere una delle proprie armi principali.


----------



## Aldo (26 Giugno 2013)

Le squadre di serie A possono prendere solo giocatori che non interessano alla juve. La juve ha lo stadio di proprietà ed a un potenziale economico di un'altro livello rispetto alle altre. Certo due anni che litigate per tevez e se lo prendono loro per soli 9M, significa che il Milan sta proprio ridotto male. Pesate se non ci fosse stato quel "colpo di fortuna" all'ultima giornata di campionato, e non ci sarebbero stati i ricavi della qualificazione alla CL.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Giugno 2013)

Che tranvata che si è pigliato Galliani.


----------



## MisterBet (26 Giugno 2013)

Neanche Marotta poteva fallire essendo l'unica squadra interessata con i soldi per poterlo prendere (12 M di cartellino e 32 M lordi per tre anni d'ingaggio)...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (26 Giugno 2013)

Ci voleva tanto? Berlusconi invece di spendere milioni , poteva svegliarsi fuori, lui e Galliani, che parla di progetti di giovani e così e poi vuole vendere El92, mio dio che nervoso.
[MENTION=325]AcetoBalsamico[/MENTION] evitiamo furbate scrivendo la parola censurata in un altro modo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Titolari:
> 
> -----------Buffon-----------------
> Litch-Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini
> ...



madonna...ora potete concentrarvi sia sul Campionato che sulla Champions...anche se su quella siete ancora dietro anni luce al Bayern


----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2013)

comunqnue da quello che ho sentito Tevez è costato 12 mln più 5,5 netti per tre anni quindi fai più o meno 9,5 lordi annui per un totale di 40,5 mln in tre anni per uno che ha 29 anni....

mi sembra che sia un investimento importante e non certo una trattativa semplice....

a sentire parlare sembra che sia arrivato per 5 mln


----------



## Ale (26 Giugno 2013)

sono a pezzi nel morale, lo dico senza giri di parole. era la nostra UNICA possibilita..


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Questi hanno fatto saltare il banco per almeno altri 2 anni.


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez è appena arrivato a Malpensa. *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Hanno già una coppia d'attacco di tutto rispetto: Llorente e Tevez, più Vucinic, Quagliarella, Giovinco e Matri. 
Probabilmente faranno anche altro, perché per Tevez hanno speso una cifra irrisoria per il cartellino.

Il discorso scudetto è ampiamente chiuso, sono troppo forti in tutti i reparti. Se prendessero pure Higuain, allora potrebbero puntare anche a vincere in Europa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> sono a pezzi nel morale, lo dico senza giri di parole. era la nostra UNICA possibilita..


Noi dobbiamo cominciare a costruire dalle fondamenta. Manca un difensore centrale forte, un paio di centrocampisti di qualità.

Dovremmo investire in quei ruoli, anziché inseguire solo colpi mediatici che possono solo coprire le magagne di una rosa non all'altezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

Dispiace ma amen passerà, finche ci sarà il duo Berlusconi-gallo non mi farò piu illusioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2013)

Comunque la frase di Galliani: "Carlitos non tradisce" va ricordata negli annali.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque la frase di Galliani: "Carlitos non tradisce" va ricordata negli annali.



Ma forse parlava del suo cane.


----------



## Hammer (26 Giugno 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque la frase di Galliani: "Carlitos non tradisce" va ricordata negli annali.



Bisognerebbe farci uno striscione per la prima di campionato.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (26 Giugno 2013)

Finalmente avremo due buoni cannoni per rispondere al fuoco delle corazzate europee. L'anno scorso avevamo solo delle mitragliette...magari sufficienti per il campionato italiano ma assolutamente inutili in champ...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Galliani si è fatto fregare da Marotta, questo è il vero scoop, finora nessuno ci era riuscito


----------



## Pamparulez (26 Giugno 2013)

"Carlitos non mi tradisce". Galliani ownato da paura.. ha avuto pure il coraggio di dire che "il Milan non ha mai cercato Tevez.. abbiamo sette attaccanti se prima non cediamo non vogliamo nessuno". Frase che è un autogoal in ogni sua singola parola.. primo perchè è una balla, secondo perchè rende bene l'idea della svendita a cui è pronto. Ne segue che certo il Santos o chiunque punti un nostro calciatore non farà certo grosse offerte.


----------



## Pivellino (26 Giugno 2013)

Mah.... seccato dal fatto che lo abbia preso la Juve si ma mi sono un po' rotto con l'idea che il nostro investimento rilevante annuale debba sempre essere un attaccante. Oggi per vincere devi fare gioco e dunque spero che si acquisti un centrocampista.
Poi tutto sto fenomeno dov'è? Ha cambiato troppe squadre e nessun top club se lo è filato altrimenti alla juve non andava.
Questo vuol dire qualcosa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez: " Felice di essere alla Juventus, mi ha voluto più del Milan"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Giugno 2013)

beh ci credo noi prima dovevamo vendere.


----------



## Mou (26 Giugno 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Mah.... seccato dal fatto che lo abbia preso la Juve si ma mi sono un po' rotto con l'idea che il nostro investimento rilevante annuale debba sempre essere un attaccante. Oggi per vincere devi fare gioco e dunque spero che si acquisti un centrocampista.
> Poi tutto sto fenomeno dov'è? Ha cambiato troppe squadre e nessun top club se lo è filato altrimenti alla juve non andava.
> Questo vuol dire qualcosa?



Rosik?


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Tevez: " Felice di essere alla Juventus, mi ha voluto più del Milan"*



poco da dire, ha ragione. 
è 2 anni che lo dobbiamo prendere, anche lui mica poteva aspettarci in eterno.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

ma galliani ancora non si è sepolto vivo sotto 6 metri di terra e sterco?


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma galliani ancora non si è sepolto vivo sotto 6 metri di terra e sterco?



e dai su, ma che messaggi sono?


----------



## Albijol (26 Giugno 2013)

Se Tevez gli fa vincere la Champions rosicherò fino alla fine dei miei giorni


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> e dai su, ma che messaggi sono?



perché... dopo tutto quello che ha fatto ( e sta continuando a fare) non dovrebbe farlo per la vergogna?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Giugno 2013)

è arrivata l'ufficialità


----------



## jaws (26 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> perché... dopo tutto quello che ha fatto ( e sta continuando a fare) non dovrebbe farlo per la vergogna?



certo certo, lascio stare che è meglio và


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

*Presentazione di Tevez alla Juve domani alle ore 11,30*


----------



## MisterBet (26 Giugno 2013)

Alla fine 9 M più 6 M di bonus...


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> poco da dire, ha ragione.
> è 2 anni che lo dobbiamo prendere, anche lui mica poteva aspettarci in eterno.



Che doveva fare? Aspettarci fino a fine agosto? Con il rischio di rimanere a Manchester? Ha fatto benone, già l'ha preso di dietro una volta da noi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2013)

*Lo hanno pagato 15 milioni: 9+6 di bonus... è scritto nel comunicato stampa sul loro sito ufficiale.*


----------



## Pivellino (27 Giugno 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Rosik?



No.
Due anni fa aveva un senso scambiarlo col papero oggi non ha senso innestare un giocatore di 29 anni come Tevez su questa squadra e poi passare due anni a lamentarsi del bilancio e del fatto che con lui il nostro mercato è chiuso.
Cioè, avrebbe senso se avessimo un organico già pronto per competere ad alto livello o se avessimo un obiettivo percorribile a breve (due anni fa era in gioco lo scudetto).
Oggi ha più senso Tevez alla Juve che al Milan.
Poi che nessun top club europeo abbia pensato di prendere Tevez quest'anno è un dato di fatto.
Infatti Higuain lo vedono col binocolo.


----------



## Shellac (27 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Lo hanno pagato 15 milioni: 9+6 di bonus... è scritto nel comunicato stampa sul loro sito ufficiale.*



il bonus completo scatterebbe verosimilmente solo in caso di vittoria della champions
per adesso a bilancio ci vanno 9 milioni.



Pivellino ha scritto:


> No.
> Due anni fa aveva un senso scambiarlo col papero oggi non ha senso innestare un giocatore di 29 anni come Tevez su questa squadra e poi passare due anni a lamentarsi del bilancio e del fatto che con lui il nostro mercato è chiuso.
> Cioè, avrebbe senso se avessimo un organico già pronto per competere ad alto livello o se avessimo un obiettivo percorribile a breve (due anni fa era in gioco lo scudetto).
> Oggi ha più senso Tevez alla Juve che al Milan.
> ...



l'Arsenal sarebbe un top club europeo?
comunque ricordiamoci di un certo Eto'o, regalato ai topi di fogna come un tiribocchi qualsiasi.
e all'epoca aveva la stessa età di Tevez oggi.
quindi il fatto di essere cercato o meno dai top club conta fino a un certo punto, il mercato è fatto di tante variabili.
per il resto concordo che il Milan abbia altre priorità, l'attacco è l'ultimo dei problemi.


----------



## sion (27 Giugno 2013)

complimenti alla juve per l'operazione,hanno preso a poco un grande giocatore,bravi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2013)

Marotta: "Decisiva la volontà del giocatore"

_Carlitos non tradisce_


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez : "Con Galliani ho parlato solo due volte: l'ultima lo scorso anno" *


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Giugno 2013)

Shellac ha scritto:


> il bonus completo scatterebbe verosimilmente solo in caso di vittoria della champions
> per adesso a bilancio ci vanno 9 milioni.



ah ok...cmq ti consiglio di presentarsi nella sezione giusta


----------



## Aphex (27 Giugno 2013)

Tevez praticamente ha sbugiardato Galliani in una frase sola.
Ormai è chiare che l'antennista si diverta a prendere per il **** le persone


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Tevez : "Con Galliani ho parlato solo due volte: l'ultima lo scorso anno" *



meno male che si era creato un rapporto amicale


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

*Tevez: "La Juve è l'unica squadra che mi ha realmente voluto"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Giugno 2013)

ma va? noi prima dovevano vendere, l'ha detto pure galliani, non mi stupisco neanche.


----------



## Dexter (27 Giugno 2013)

*I 9 milioni (+6 di bonus) saranno pagabili in due esercizi.*


----------



## Pivellino (27 Giugno 2013)

Shellac ha scritto:


> il bonus completo scatterebbe verosimilmente solo in caso di vittoria della champions
> per adesso a bilancio ci vanno 9 milioni.
> 
> 
> ...



Non ho nominato l'Arsenal, Hig. è quotato 30 m. di euro e chi può spenderli credo che possa essere annoverato tra i top.
Mi pare che la stessa frattura che c'è tra club top e club minori si stia creando anche tra classi di giocatori, vedi il ns. caro Boateng.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2013)

i pagamenti rateali si fanno sempre, in sostanza *Tevez costerà ai gobbi la bellezza di 57 milioni in 3 anni (5,5+1,5 di ingaggio per tre anni e 9+6 di cartellino)*. A questo punto sono condannati a vincere almeno una CL, visto che gli scudetti li avrebbero vinti comunque. Non accadesse ciò, sarebbe soldi buttati nel cesso.


----------



## Bafometh (27 Giugno 2013)

non scherziamo con la champions su


----------



## Tom! (27 Giugno 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> i pagamenti rateali si fanno sempre, in sostanza *Tevez costerà ai gobbi la bellezza di 57 milioni in 3 anni (5,5+1,5 di ingaggio per tre anni e 9+6 di cartellino)*. A questo punto sono condannati a vincere almeno una CL, visto che gli scudetti li avrebbero vinti comunque. Non accadesse ciò, sarebbe soldi buttati nel cesso.



E' bellissimo come tevez da l'altro ieri abbia quasi 31 anni (in realtà ne ha 29, ne fa 30 nel 2014) e il costo dell'operazione (visto che tutti dall'italia all'estero parlano di vero e proprio furto con scasso) viene fatto sommando il costo del cartellino (comprensivo di bonus +6 in caso di vittoria champions se non mi sbaglio) e il costo dell'ingaggio _lordo_ per tutti gli anni di contratto. In pratica l'abbiamo pagato troppo  chi risate.

Lo volete un dato interessante? i 9 milioni+ 3 di bonus verranno pagati in 2 esercizi. In pratica in questa sessione spendiamo circa 4.5 milioni +1.5 di bonus.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo come tevez da l'altro ieri abbia quasi 31 anni (in realtà ne ha 29, ne fa 30 nel 2014) e il costo dell'operazione (visto che tutti dall'italia all'estero parlano di vero e proprio furto con scasso) viene fatto sommando il costo del cartellino (comprensivo di bonus +6 in caso di vittoria champions se non mi sbaglio) e il costo dell'ingaggio _lordo_ per tutti gli anni di contratto. In pratica l'abbiamo pagato troppo  chi risate.
> 
> Lo volete un dato interessante? i 9 milioni+ 3 di bonus verranno pagati in 2 esercizi. In pratica in questa sessione spendiamo circa 4.5 milioni +1.5 di bonus.



In questo esercizio devi aggiungere anche l'ingaggio al lordo ( più bonus previsti al calciatore stesso). Poi Tevez a me piace moltissimo, ovvio che spero che domani possa cadere su una buccia di banana e rompersi i legamenti, ma questo non toglie che sian un gran bel giocatore. Sui bonus per la vittoria della champions don't worry: non li pagherete mai.


----------



## jaws (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo come tevez da l'altro ieri abbia quasi 31 anni (in realtà ne ha 29, ne fa 30 nel 2014) e il costo dell'operazione (visto che tutti dall'italia all'estero parlano di vero e proprio furto con scasso) viene fatto sommando il costo del cartellino (comprensivo di bonus +6 in caso di vittoria champions se non mi sbaglio) e il costo dell'ingaggio _lordo_ per tutti gli anni di contratto. In pratica l'abbiamo pagato troppo  chi risate.
> 
> Lo volete un dato interessante? i 9 milioni+ 3 di bonus verranno pagati in 2 esercizi. In pratica in questa sessione spendiamo circa 4.5 milioni +1.5 di bonus.



Sono gli esattamente gli stessi conti che si facevano quando abbiamo comprato Ibrahimovic


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo come tevez da l'altro ieri abbia quasi 31 anni (in realtà ne ha 29, ne fa 30 nel 2014) e il costo dell'operazione (visto che tutti dall'italia all'estero parlano di vero e proprio furto con scasso) viene fatto sommando il costo del cartellino (comprensivo di bonus +6 in caso di vittoria champions se non mi sbaglio) e il costo dell'ingaggio _lordo_ per tutti gli anni di contratto. In pratica l'abbiamo pagato troppo  chi risate.
> 
> Lo volete un dato interessante? i 9 milioni+ 3 di bonus verranno pagati in 2 esercizi. In pratica in questa sessione spendiamo circa 4.5 milioni +1.5 di bonus.



èstata un'operazione di mercato straordinaria e ben condotta. nulla da dire. alla stessa cifra in Italia ti compri DIAMANTI facepalm

Chi dice il contrario sta rosicando non poco... come giusto che sia...


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo come tevez da l'altro ieri abbia quasi 31 anni (in realtà ne ha 29, ne fa 30 nel 2014) e il costo dell'operazione (visto che tutti dall'italia all'estero parlano di vero e proprio furto con scasso) viene fatto sommando il costo del cartellino (comprensivo di bonus +6 in caso di vittoria champions se non mi sbaglio) e il costo dell'ingaggio _lordo_ per tutti gli anni di contratto. In pratica l'abbiamo pagato troppo  chi risate.
> 
> Lo volete un dato interessante? i 9 milioni+ 3 di bonus verranno pagati in 2 esercizi. In pratica in questa sessione spendiamo circa 4.5 milioni +1.5 di bonus.



Non entro nel discorso giocatore (posto che io tevez non l'avrei preso, ma è da gennaio dell'anno scorso che lo penso), ma

Non importa quando versate le rate.
Il cartellino di 9 milioni si divide in tre anni, quindi 3 milioni l'anno (idem per i bonus, che sono però eventuali, dunque si stanzierà un fondo che a fine esercizio verrà utilizzato o meno), e lo stipendio finisce a conto economico anno per anno.

Dunque all'anno ci sono 3+11 milioni di costi "basic", che possono aumentare di 3+2 in caso di risultati importanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Sono gli esattamente gli stessi conti che si facevano quando abbiamo comprato Ibrahimovic



Con l'aggravante che ibra costava 18 milioni "basic" solo con lo stipendio, contro gli 11 di Tevez.

E infatti per me sono state entrambe operazioni insostenibili nel medio/lungo periodo.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] quindi chi parla del costo complessivo di Tevez, pari a 50-55 mln (nel caso ci fossero dei bonus corposi) non sbaglia???


----------



## Tom! (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] quindi chi parla del costo complessivo di Tevez, pari a 50-55 mln (nel caso ci fossero dei bonus corposi) non sbaglia???



9+6 (se vinciamo la champions sgrat) +33 di ingaggio lordi =48 + eventuali bonus legati all'ingaggio per arrivare ad un massimo che si aggira intorno ai 50 milioni. Sempre ovviamente in caso di vittoria della champions e nel caso tevez utilizzasse ogni anno i bonus del contratto.
A quel punto 50 milioni tra ingaggio lordo e cartellino sarebbero pure pochi.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 9+6 (se vinciamo la champions sgrat) +33 =48 + eventuali bonus legati all'ingaggio per arrivare ad un massimo che si aggira intorno ai 50 milioni. Sempre ovviamente in caso di vittoria della champions e nel caso tevez utilizzasse ogni anno i bonus del contratto.
> A quel punto 50 milioni tra ingaggio lordo e cartellino sarebbero pure pochi.



La champions non la vincerete mai, manco con Messi e CR7 davanti, quindi don't worry, tranquillizza Marotta che tale spesa non dovrà essere affrontata.


----------



## Tom! (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La champions non la vincerete mai, manco con Messi e CR7 davanti, quindi don't worry, tranquillizza Marotta che tale spesa non dovrà essere affrontata.



Okok, allora il totale si aggira sui 47 nel caso tevez faccia 3 grandi stagioni (per utilizzare i bonus) e nel caso vengano utilizzati i 3 milioni di bonus da sommare ai 9 per il cartellino.
Per me è un furto con scasso in pieno giorno e senza maschera.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Okok, allora il totale si aggira sui 47 nel caso tevez faccia 3 grandi stagioni (per utilizzare i bonus) e nel caso vengano utilizzati i 3 milioni di bonus da sommare ai 9 per il cartellino.
> Per me è un furto con scasso in pieno giorno e senza maschera.



Per me era da prendere anche a 15-18 senza bonus. Un gran bel colpo.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> 9+6 (se vinciamo la champions sgrat) +33 di ingaggio lordi =48 + eventuali bonus legati all'ingaggio per arrivare ad un massimo che si aggira intorno ai 50 milioni. Sempre ovviamente in caso di vittoria della champions e nel caso tevez utilizzasse ogni anno i bonus del contratto.
> A quel punto 50 milioni tra ingaggio lordo e cartellino sarebbero pure pochi.



No ma, capiamoci, fra la follia ibrahimovic e l'acquisto di tevez c'è un abisso.

Io, per NOI, non l'avrei preso a quelle cifre (perché quei soldi li uso dietro), ma la juve, pur avendo a mio avviso speso troppo a livello di ingaggio, ha fatto un bell'acquisto.


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La champions non la vincerete mai, manco con Messi e CR7 davanti, quindi don't worry, tranquillizza Marotta che tale spesa non dovrà essere affrontata.



scommessina?
prima la CL alla juve che uno scudetto al milan?


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] quindi chi parla del costo complessivo di Tevez, pari a 50-55 mln (nel caso ci fossero dei bonus corposi) non sbaglia???



Ma sì ma sono conti senza senso a livello complessivo. Ha senso contare anno per anno.

E' come dire che noi ibra lo pagavamo 8 (1/3 di 24) + 18/24 (dipende se lo stipendio era 9 o 12) l'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Brontolo ha scritto:


> scommessina?
> prima la CL alla juve che uno scudetto al milan?



Io ti dico che è molto più facile la seconda che la prima, anzi è più facile che la Fiorentina o la Lazio vincano il campionato, che la Juve la coppa. E' una cosa di DNA, non siete fatti per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie, hai voglia a spendere (peraltro le altre big spendono molto di più). Non mi dispiace peraltro.


----------



## vota DC (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La champions non la vincerete mai, manco con Messi e CR7 davanti, quindi don't worry, tranquillizza Marotta che tale spesa non dovrà essere affrontata.



Non servono i campioni, basta una strage.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non servono i campioni, basta una strage.



In che senso??? Devono assumere una squadra di killers professionisti per levar di mezzo i maggiori antagonisti???


----------



## Tom! (27 Giugno 2013)

Dai Andreas89, a metà anni 90 avevamo fatto 3 finali consecutive, ne abbiamo vinta una e un'altra ce l'ha tolta il real madrid con un gol in netto fuorigioco. Nel 2002 ce l'avete tolta voi e poi dal 2006 al 2011 la juve non è esistita.  Non cadiamo nei trappoloni del tifo! Che poi voi abbiate ben altra tradizione europea è risaputo.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti dico che è molto più facile la seconda che la prima, anzi è più facile che la Fiorentina o la Lazio vincano il campionato, che la Juve la coppa. E' una cosa di DNA, non siete fatti per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie, hai voglia a spendere (peraltro le altre big spendono molto di più). Non mi dispiace peraltro.



secondo me potrebbe aver ragione


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Giugno 2013)

Non vinceremo la Coppa, ma una cosa è certa, con Tevez/Llorente davanti il Bayern probabilmente giocherebbe in maniera meno spregiudicata che con Vucinic-Giovinco...


----------



## Brontolo (27 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non servono i campioni, basta una strage.



se ti riferisci all'heysel è una battuta di cattivo gusto.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2013)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Dai Andreas89, a metà anni 90 avevamo fatto 3 finali consecutive, ne abbiamo vinta una e un'altra ce l'ha tolta il real madrid con un gol in netto fuorigioco. Nel 2002 ce l'avete tolta voi e poi dal 2006 al 2011 la juve non è esistita.  Non cadiamo nei trappoloni del tifo! Che poi voi abbiate ben altra tradizione europea è risaputo.



E' proprio il fatto di aver fatto 7-8 finali e di averne vinta 1 con rigore a centrocampo, peralto gara non da fare per i motivi risaputi. Una seconda battendo in casa l'ajax, davanti ad una marea juventina, ai rigori. E' una questione di tradizione, poi potete vincere anche le prossime 60 edizioni consecutive, ho espresso semplicemente un'opinione, non devo far contenti voi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non vinceremo la Coppa, ma una cosa è certa, con Tevez/Llorente davanti il Bayern probabilmente giocherebbe in maniera meno spregiudicata che con Vucinic-Giovinco...



Il Bayern ha un solo modo di giocare, che ha proposto sia con lo Bate, sia con la Juve che con il Barca o BVB.


----------



## Juventino30 (27 Giugno 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non servono i campioni, basta una strage.



Bravo. Questo commento ti qualifica senza bisogno che alcuno aggiunga dell'altro.


----------



## Tom! (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' proprio il fatto di aver fatto 7-8 finali e di averne vinta 1 con rigore a centrocampo, peralto gara non da fare per i motivi risaputi. Una seconda battendo in casa l'ajax, davanti ad una marea juventina, ai rigori. E' una questione di tradizione, poi potete vincere anche le prossime 60 edizioni consecutive, ho espresso semplicemente un'opinione, non devo far contenti voi.



Perché non fate seguire alla solita frase "vinta una con un rigore a centrocampo" questa: "e persa una per un gol in fuorigioco" ?
Che poi sarà che non sono un piangina ma appellarmi agli episodi arbitrali nel 98% dei casi mi è sempre sembrata una scusa per le guerre di tifo. 

Volevo solo dire che in 10 anni, dal 95 al 2005, abbiamo disputato ben 4 finali di champions league e che dal 2006 al 2011 non siamo esistiti. Non siamo il porto/inter della situazione noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti dico che è molto più facile la seconda che la prima, anzi è più facile che la Fiorentina o la Lazio vincano il campionato, che la Juve la coppa. E' una cosa di DNA, non siete fatti per la coppa dalle grandi orecchie, hai voglia a spendere (peraltro le altre big spendono molto di più). Non mi dispiace peraltro.



l'inter nel 2010 ? 
sicuramente ha più chance di vincerla la juve di noi, questo è certo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Giugno 2013)

La favorita è ancora il Bayern, il Barca lo sarà solo quando penserà anche dietro invece che solo davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Giugno 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'inter nel 2010 ?
> sicuramente ha più chance di vincerla la juve di noi, questo è certo.



Noi siamo in champions??? Cioè anche se passassimo il turno, per me è come se non ci fossimo. Quindi.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2013)

Comunque ancora rosico, per la cronaca... non mi va giù sto trasferimento proprio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (28 Giugno 2013)

c'è poco da aggiungere:tevez è oggettivamente un top player col quale la juve si rinforza esponenzialmente.Di conseguenza anche per il prossimo campionato,se le altre non si rinforzano troppo e se noi non ci indeboliamo durante il mercato estivo,si lotterà per il secondo o terzo posto.
La juve ha già ipotecato il suo terzo scudetto consecutivo,salvo improbabili(ad oggi) colpi di mercato altrui


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Giugno 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come facciate a rosicare...Tralasciando il fatto che ha me non piace come giocatore,ok è forte,non ho mai detto il contrario,ma a noi ci servono dei centrocampisti e dei difensori buoni...L'attacco è l'ultima cosa da guardare...Come si fa a rosicare per Tevez??Per me è inconcepibile sta cosa!
> 
> Io rosico se il Milan si tiene Boateng,Traorè,Robinho etc e non li rimpiazza con gente brava,io rosico per questo non di certo per Tevez.



 bravo... tevez era l'ultimo giocatore che ci serviva... la juve avrebbe vinto il campionato comunque e lo vincerà per tanti anni ancora... il problema è un altro, ovvero che bisognerebbe proseguire sul progetto giovani e non penso in società abbiano intenzione di farlo... e poi bisognerebbe comprare a CENTROCAMPO, non in attacco


----------



## Dexter (28 Giugno 2013)

probabilmente quelli che non rosicano per tevez non l'hanno mai visto giocare. d'altronde mediaset premium non la passa la premier...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Giugno 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> c'è poco da aggiungere:tevez è oggettivamente un top player col quale la juve si rinforza esponenzialmente.Di conseguenza anche per il prossimo campionato,se le altre non si rinforzano troppo e se noi non ci indeboliamo durante il mercato estivo,si lotterà per il secondo o terzo posto.
> La juve ha già ipotecato il suo terzo scudetto consecutivo,salvo improbabili(ad oggi) colpi di mercato altrui


Se il Napoli non vende Cavani, pure il secondo posto è ipotecato. Hanno preso Mertens, non sottovalutiamo... è un giocatore da 20 e passa gol a stagione più svariati assist.


----------



## addox (28 Giugno 2013)

Voglio vederlo con Conte. Questo non è un soldatino.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (5 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 9 milioni più bonus per uno che,in Serie A,sarebbe un semi Dio.
> Vabbè,cerchiamo di mandare giù subito il rospo,perchè stiamo per gustarci un nuovo ciclo pluriennale di vittorie...per gli altri.
> Ah,applausi come al solito al Miglior Dirigente Della Via Lattea.



galliani può fare ben poco. Non è colpa sua se ogni volta che al milan interessa un giocatore, sparano sempre cifre assurde salvo poi sbolognarlo a qualsiasi altra squadra per 4 banane!!


----------



## peppe75 (6 Luglio 2013)

SMETTETELA DI COMPLIMENTARE LA RUBE....è pura soddisfazione per loro!!!!!!!!!!!! hanno riportato i vostri rosicamenti nel loro forum e godono ancora!!
basta....basta....siate più fiduciosi!


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Per la serie Sliding Doors...

Campionato:
Tevez alla Juve 11 gol in 17 partite di campionato... 0,64
_Pato al Corinthians 9 gol in 30 partite... 0,3_ 
Balotelli al Milan 6 gol in 11 partite... 0,54

Nulla toglie che se Balotelli giocasse alla Juve o non avesse sbagliato 2 rigori potrebbe avere una media migliore ma l'impatto di Carlitos nella serie A non è male...

In Champions invece:
Tevez alla Juve 0 gol in 6 partite... 0,00 
Ballotelli al Milan 2 gol in 6 partite... 0,33


----------



## Jino (22 Dicembre 2013)

Tevez non è ovviamente una sorpresa, sempre detto che la serie A era ed è il campionato giusto per lui.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Per la serie Sliding Doors...
> 
> Campionato:
> Tevez alla Juve 11 gol in 17 partite di campionato... 0,64
> ...


Con la differenza che Carlitos fa prestazioni maiuscole tutte le partite, Balo spesso e volentieri, se non segna, fa piangere a livello di prestazioni.


----------



## O Animal (22 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Carlitos fa prestazioni maiuscole tutte le partite, Balo spesso e volentieri, se non segna, fa piangere a livello di prestazioni.



Sono d'accordo ma non scambierei i 2.. Nel nostro "non sistema di gioco" uno come Tevez avrebbe fatto 1/3 dei gol fatti a Torino, prestazioni o non prestazioni la palla lì davanti non te la porta nessuno...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ma non scambierei i 2.. Nel nostro "non sistema di gioco" uno come Tevez avrebbe fatto 1/3 dei gol fatti a Torino, prestazioni o non prestazioni la palla lì davanti non te la porta nessuno...


Queste sono le solite esagerazioni, può arrivare bene o può arrivare male ma davanti, in qualche modo, la palla ci arriva e a Tevez basta averla tra i piedi per inventare qualcosa. Questo per dire che li scambierei tranquillamente.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Dicembre 2013)

il tappo tevez fa il fenomeno con le piccole in italia in europa fa cagareeeee....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Dicembre 2013)

acquisto inutile.
il campionato lo stravincevi già con vucinic e giovinco.


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Balotelli 90 tevez 84 , no . I mostri sono altri , huguain ad esempio e' già molto più forte , per non parlare di aguero, suarez van persie e altri .


----------

